# Question about film fogging



## camperbc (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, yesterday was the big day! I developed my first two rolls of film; the first in 35 years! I had _so_  much fun, and I must say the results pleasantly surprised me,  particularly when you consider that my two old Soviet rangefinders  (Zorki-4 and FED 2) are over a half century old! I had used the "Sunny  16" rule, and it worked just like a charm for every last frame, I kid  you not! I've got a couple sample images posted on my Flickr Photostream  already, and a few more on my website, under the "Film" heading if you  care to see what I did; I'd love to hear your opinion regarding my first  film captures in many years, and my first developing since I was in  high school!

I used Ilford Delta 100 Professional film, developed in Ilfosol 3, then  scanned to my computer using my new Epson V600 scanner. I was a bit  worried about loading the reels, and I struggled just a little at first,  but it wasn't nearly so bad as I had been expecting. The actual  developing went splendidly, and it was in fact a very enjoyable  afternoon for me, particularly for a fellow who spends most of his time  flat on his back in bed. (permanent spinal issues) I can hardly wait to  do some more! 

I was completely blown off my feet when I saw my first results. With  zero experience at this, and having shot the two test films using  decades-old cameras of questionable quality, I was thrilled to see what I  ended up with. Now, you may look at them and think they're adequate,  and I'm sure I will continue to grow and improve with more experience,  but I really like what I see. I didn't even go out that day with the  idea of getting some seriously "artsy" captures; rather I just wanted to  take a few quick test shots to see if the cameras were even capable of  taking pictures! 

Now, to the reason I am posting this thread... I've got some questions  for anyone who can offer some answers. I'm STILL waiting for a changing  bag to arrive in the mail, so in the meantime we taped up a spare room  as best we could until I can start using the bag for loading my reels.  Anyhow, just a few minutes ago, I decided to load up one of my 120  rolls, so that if my spine allows, I can develop it later on. Well, I  struggled a little with this wider film, and ended up handling it much  more than I would have liked; ie there is bound to be some fingerprints  all over this one. But I eventually got it correctly wound onto the  reel, but not before I realized that some tape around a window has  loosened off, and it was letting in a line of light! Not much, (barely  noticeable) mind you, but light nonetheless. The film is Ilford Delta  100 Professional. So my question is, will this roll be definitely  ruined? Is there any chance at all that a tiny bit of light is not  enough to fog this film? (I kept my back to the light source) I was  devastated... and angry with myself, that I didn't notice it until I was  in the middle of spooling. I was sorely tempted to just throw it out  and try the next one once I got the window resealed. But then I got to  wondering just how sensitive this ISO 100 film is, and whether the  rather brief exposure would actually noticeably damage it. I'm sure, for  those with experience, you can offer some thoughts on this? And about  those %$#@'ing fingerprints, any chance that the actual  developing/washing process may eliminate, or at least reduce them, to an  "acceptable" level? 

If you think the film is damaged, I won't even bother wasting any  chemistry on it, but I will wait to read some replies here first. I'm  thinking the fingerprints may not amount to much, but sheesh, if only  that changing bag had arrived on schedule, I would not be losing sleep  about my possibly fogged film!

Here is the link to my Flickr Photostream with a couple of pics from yesterday's developing/scanning adventure:

Flickr: Focus On Newfoundland's Photostream

And I have six test images from those first two rolls on my website here:

Focus On Newfoundland: Film

Looking forward to hearing any thoughts/suggestions you may have!

Thanks,
  Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## timor (Aug 20, 2012)

Relax. Training (or retraining) will cost something. 
Now, was that thin but solid beam of light ? Did you faced it ? Did the film while loading on the reel crossed that beam ? If you didn't notice the light leak means it was a weak one, not creating a lot of ambient light in the room, so not too much denger. But if the film got some of that directed light, then it's affected. I would develop.
If you plan to load 120 in the bag, then good luck. You will have always fingerprints on them. I would suggest to you not to spool film back to the cassette totally after exposure and before loading the reel in the bag cut the leader to proper shape and load the reel without opening the cassette. This way you will avoid coiling and if something wrong you can always respool film back into it. Never the less I would suggest that is better to have temporary darkroom (might be 3'x3') to load the films, especially 120, then even the best changing bag.
One more thing, loose the Ilfosol 3, for Delta 100 use D76 1+2 instead. Start with 15 min in 20C with normal agitation (1 inversion per min or 3 turns of the reel). Much better.
Best regards for a colleague trying film again.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 20, 2012)

What a pain... I've never been able to use changing bags. I'd rather stand in a closet then fight a changing bag


----------



## gsgary (Aug 20, 2012)

Develope it you have nothing to loose, i find loading 120 in the bag very easy i can't explain how i do it but film is in right hand and pull the film onto the spool with my left hand used to try loading it with 2 hands onto the reel but could not control the film as well, had a look at the first 2 shots on your link, very nice i have a Zorki 4 with a jupeter 50F2 and the shots from it are very good


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Glen. What's up ? Looks like everybody here or on the Rangefinder Forum have the same opinion about your problem. Did you develop that film eventually ?


----------



## KenC (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, easier in a closet, which is also easier to black out, usually just a towel under the door will do it.

There is no reason to touch anything but the edges and leader of the film and you should practice with exposed film if you are still touching the emulsion.  However, if your hands were clean and dry you probably won't have a problem.  I agree with timor about not rewinding completely and pulling the film out of the cassette - this worked well for me.


----------



## camperbc (Aug 22, 2012)

[FONT=&amp]Thanks everyone, for your comments; very much appreciated. I'm bedridden again at the moment, so have not had an opportunity to develop the 120 yet. I'll let you know what I come up with![/FONT] I will also keep you posted of my success (or lack of!) with the changing bag, that is if it ever shows up! 

But I've got to admit, I'm in no hurry to ditch the Infosol 3 just yet, as I am loving the results I'm seeing so far, at least from the 35mm from my Zorki-4 and FED 2!

Thanks again,
  Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2012)

KenC said:
			
		

> Yes, easier in a closet, which is also easier to black out, usually just a towel under the door will do it.
> 
> There is no reason to touch anything but the edges and leader of the film and you should practice with exposed film if you are still touching the emulsion.  However, if your hands were clean and dry you probably won't have a problem.  I agree with timor about not rewinding completely and pulling the film out of the cassette - this worked well for me.



Ken its time you came out of the closet


----------



## timor (Aug 22, 2012)

camperbc said:


> [FONT=&amp][/FONT]
> 
> But I've got to admit, I'm in no hurry to ditch the Infosol 3 just yet, as I am loving the results I'm seeing so far, at least from the 35mm from my Zorki-4 and FED 2!


That's good, that you found a way with Ilfosol 3. I couldn't. Used up two bottles of it with with no good effect. Maybe for scanning is different. What your system with it ?


----------



## camperbc (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi again, my friends! 

Well, as I've been bedridden almost entirely for the past two weeks,  (thanks to my ongoing spinal issues) I finally yesterday got around to  developing the roll of 120 that you may recall I had struggled with  getting spooled onto the reel. You may also remember that I had  experienced a _"darkroom malfunction"_, in that the duct tape I had  used to seal my window, decided at that precise moment to let go, and  in the midst of my struggling to get the film onto the reel, I suddenly  discovered that light was streaming into the room. And let's not forget  about the tons of inevitable fingerprints and creasing after several  minutes of panicky fumbling!

Well, the results are in, and I'm pleasantly surprised! I see absolutely _no_ sign of any fogging, _no_ fingerprints, and _no_ creases/scratches are visible at all! And here I thought that I'd ruined this film! 

Anyhow, here are a couple of my test photos from this first roll through  my beloved 1958 Yashica 635 TLR. Nothing too earth-shatteringly artsy  here; was simply testing to determine if my lovely old camera was  functioning correctly, and to see if I could get the hang of film  developing again, after my 35 year hiatus. 

These two photos were taken just steps from our oceanfront home on Fogo  Island, located off the northeast coast of Newfoundland. The light was  poor for the first one, and by time I took the second one, the sun had  long since  set, so I'm quite surprised how well they turned out. I used  Ilford Delta 100 Professional, developed with Ilfosol 3, and scanned to  my computer using my new Epson V600 flatbed scanner. 

I'm extremely pleased with my Yashica 635. Its images are sharp and contrasty, and it's a real pleasure to shoot with.

Thanks to all, for your kind well-wishes, encouragement and support; very much appreciated!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow. Very nice. I'm not sure if I'm talking about the photgraphy or the place, but I know I'd love to go there.


----------

